# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Ronnie coleman in the UFC!

## the-Carter

*how well do you think Ronnie Coleman would do in the UFC?!!
haha*

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

He would either get his ankle, wrist, arm, or leg broken. hands down. probs even by someone 1/2 his size.

It doesn't matter how big/strong you are, if someone gets you in an ankle lock, and applies enough pressure to the Achilles tendon, and hyperextends the opponents foot, it will snap.

Remember when Mir did that to Brock in their first meeting? 

-VM

----------


## gettingthere

I think if Ronnie could build up speed in his defence and get a striking technique going he'd do ok!! but does he even have this? i doubt it, and like the above comment, Mir made brock tap.....he'd probably have done the same to coleman

----------


## the-Carter

> He would either get his ankle, wrist, arm, or leg broken. hands down. probs even by someone 1/2 his size.
> 
> It doesn't matter how big/strong you are, if someone gets you in an ankle lock, and applies enough pressure to the Achilles tendon, and hyperextends the opponents foot, it will snap.
> 
> Remember when Mir did that to Brock in their first meeting? 
> 
> -VM


yea this would apply in general but how do you get a hold of him and if he charges at you its like getting hit by a car lol and even if you do he s way too stong he ll break out of any hold\lock you have on him i think..

----------


## layeazy

like taking a lamb to slaughter all that muscle needs oxygen after round 1 they would need a medic to revive him lol

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> yea this would apply in general but how do you get a hold of him and if he charges at you its like getting hit by a car lol and even if you do he s way too stong he ll break out of any hold\lock you have on him i think..


I believe it's called... the magic of jujutsu...  :Aajack: 

Go to youtube and watch the mir/lesnar fight. 

-VM

----------


## ozy battler

After one mad bull like minute the big man would be gassed...

----------


## J-Dogg

> like taking a lamb to slaughter all that muscle needs oxygen after round 1 they would need a medic to revive him lol


This

----------


## oldgrappler

ROTFLMAO that coleman could fight in the UFC or any other org. for that matter.

----------


## collar

> like taking a lamb to slaughter all that muscle needs oxygen after round 1 they would need a medic to revive him lol


LOL 

this is so true, if the opponent does not land any punches or get hold of coleman.

coleman himself would drop dead after the first round lol......

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

a prime ronnie's only chance would be to land a few shots immediately and hope for a quick TKO. Otherwise he is screwed

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

He would get his arse kicked. 

Having muscle mass doesnt make you a hard bstd, it just makes you look like one  :Big Grin:

----------


## BgMc31

Just looked at what happened to 5 time WSM Mariusz in his fight against tim sylvia.

----------


## DKU

> Just looked at what happened to 5 time WSM Mariusz in his fight against tim sylvia.


Exactly - and WSM does take a bit of cardio and speed (whereas bodybuilding doesn't).

----------


## F4iGuy

Would bj penn take him? What about cyborg?

----------


## ocnorb40

> I believe it's called... the magic of jujutsu... 
> 
> Go to youtube and watch the mir/lesnar fight. 
> 
> -VM


Twice you have brought up Lesner without mentioning the other facts of the 1st fight and the ultimate destruction of Mir by Lesner in their 2nd fight. If you remember correctly Lesner had Mir on his back bleeding and ready to go in the first 30 seconds then the ref called punches to the back of the head (replays showed that as a questionable call) stopping the fight letting Mir get his wits and then get Lesner in an ankle lock. Lesner learned and did not get caught like that in the 2nd fight. Lesner is not Pud or Coleman he is a high level collegate wrestler, D1 heavy weight champ and really for as inexperienced as he is really cannot be compared to those to want to bes. Carwin v Lesner should be interesting. Carwin a D2 champ wrestler with heavy hands vs another high level wrestler with some heavy hands of his own. Still I love the idea of anyone trying MMA to bring more fans to the sport. JMO!! 

MC

----------


## PC650

flex wheeler would do better

----------


## BgMc31

> flex wheeler would do better


That's because Flex actually was a martial artists (Shotogun Karate, I believe) before he got into bodybuilding.

----------


## PC650

> That's because Flex actually was a martial artists (Shotogun Karate, I believe) before he got into bodybuilding.


thats why i said what i said  :Chairshot:

----------


## yannick35

FLex didnt he train in tae kwon do, anyways who cares, Ronnie way to big to compete in MMA, is cardio would be god awful.

Unless he lost a tone of weight, lay off the steroids and work on conditionning day and night.

----------


## supermanfw

horrible ......too old

----------


## Cotto333

He would destroy his reputation, Check out Mariusz Pudzianowski VS Tim Sylvia on youtube, the guy was gassed, he is too unfit too big and too slow, and supprisingly his strength did him no good at all.

----------


## graeme87

> He would destroy his reputation, Check out Mariusz Pudzianowski VS Tim Sylvia on youtube, the guy was gassed, he is too unfit too big and too slow, and supprisingly his strength did him no good at all.


Hit the nail on the head!

----------


## ValeTudoFighter

I have a question, how would Frank Mir do if he competed at Mr. Olympia?

The answer is, just as good as Ronnie Coleman would do in the UFC.

----------


## The Gladiator 911

> He would destroy his reputation, Check out Mariusz Pudzianowski VS Tim Sylvia on youtube, the guy was gassed, he is too unfit too big and too slow, and supprisingly his strength did him no good at all.


100% accurate reply

----------


## ProEvoDanny

> He would destroy his reputation, Check out Mariusz Pudzianowski VS Tim Sylvia on youtube, the guy was gassed, he is too unfit too big and too slow, and supprisingly his strength did him no good at all.


daymn just checked that he got destroyed

----------


## icepick27

i think its stupid ...and he would loose to a lightheavyweigt

----------


## Brown Ninja

he would also lose to Florian and Penn. But fact remains he is a BB'er not a fighter. Its like asking if Jay Cutler could beat Kobe in a game of 1 on 1.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Just for the record Kobe would win....

----------


## jonny101

> Would bj penn take him? What about cyborg?


IMO BJ would beat him easy,the flexability and speed alone could win it for him but put the skill and technique that bj has in all areas in to it as well and i think it would be over quick, UFC 1 style  :Nutkick:

----------


## shaihulud7

he is 2 old and I bet you his cardio is not good. I don't think that he has the speed or the skills either. On top of it the guy is way above 265, the cutting limit for the heavyweight division in the UFC. I think he would get slaughtered even in a stand up match.

----------


## Times Roman

different sport all together.

That's like asking how ben johnson would do in a marathon.

the short answer is, he would lose quickly.

----------


## george_lifter

He would fail! He too big an not in that kind of shape for fighting!

----------


## Ruutu#15

> *how well do you think Ronnie Coleman would do in the UFC?!!
> haha*


Probably would be sleeping under 1 minute.

He is so big that could he even move his arms and legs normally?

----------


## bodybuilder

lol he would get his ass owned. Have you guys seen that youtube vid of him boxing. He is one of the best bodybuilders in the world but he would have no bussines in the fight game

----------


## Cheetah

> I have a question, how would Frank Mir do if he competed at Mr. Olympia?
> 
> The answer is, just as good as Ronnie Coleman would do in the UFC.


Correct.

----------


## paleocaveman

I'd say ANY entry level UFC fighter in the heavyweight division would have their way with him, maybe even Rhonda Rousey haha

----------


## Frank egg white

Too muscular...  :Frown:

----------


## Deathgrind

"If size mattered, the elephant would be the king of the jungle" - Rickson Gracie

----------


## Java Man

Did you notice how old this thread is? 2010 last post up until some noob bumped it three posts up.

----------


## Estoy

Lol,

Even middleweights would crush him. Not to knock him off as a great person since he is the GOAT in Bodybuilding, but fighting at professional level isn't made for guys who are all about raw strength and hypertrophy

----------


## Times Roman

> *how well do you think Ronnie Coleman would do in the UFC?!!
> haha*


I don't want to make light of Ronnie, but I don't want to disrespect the guys in the UFC either.

Look, these guys in the UFC are good. They have spent a life time mastering wrestling, judo, boxing, muy tui, and a variety of other arts.

if Ronnie is not on the same level, these blokes will eat him for lunch. Period. I don't give a shit how big or strong Ronnie is. What's he gonna do when he's in an arm bar? Tap, that's what!

----------


## treant

> *how well do you think Ronnie Coleman would do in the UFC?!!
> haha*


 Hmm.. Depends on his natural propensities.. Like.. Some people start off really graceful and perhaps he maybe already HAS years of martial arts experience.. but if he doesn't.. and hes awkward and noobish he probably would need like 6 years of training... but then he'd prolly be like 50 or something.. not to mention he probably has injuries from weightlifting all these years.. all in all.. I'd stick with all the Olympia titles if I were him.

----------


## treant

> I don't want to make light of Ronnie, but I don't want to disrespect the guys in the UFC either.
> 
> Look, these guys in the UFC are good. They have spent a life time mastering wrestling, judo, boxing, muy tui, and a variety of other arts.
> 
> if Ronnie is not on the same level, these blokes will eat him for lunch. Period. I don't give a shit how big or strong Ronnie is. What's he gonna do when he's in an arm bar? Tap, that's what!



Having a huge amount of strength like that would be a GREAT asset I'm sure.. and being heavy makes all your punches and kicks stronger and its hard to wrestle a big heavy ****er.. BUT if his SKILL is too low he will be getting manhandled by a little Royce Gracie. but if his skill is such that he wont be submitted easily someone would have a HELL of a time trying to deal with all that size and strength.

edit: Though I should note that punching and kicking strength is also kind of natural.. some small guys have hard punches and some big guys dont.. so if he's naturally a heavy puncher AND he's heavy.. then that would be all the more brutal.

----------


## KA24

Ronnie of today? Hips and all? Owned, bad.

----------


## Silvercrank

Go watch mariuz fights, he is twice as strong as Ronnie and has been training mma for years and never made it to the UFC. Any welterweight in the UFC would beat Ronnie bad,he would do even worse in the heavyweight division against someone like Cain, just too big and oversized, he can lift alot of weight but he lacks the explosive power, and would be taken down fast and knocked out. He is also too old now to start mma and compete at an elite level, guys tend to hit their primes specially in the heavyweight division between 29-33, he is 50+

----------


## Silvercrank

> yea this would apply in general but how do you get a hold of him and if he charges at you its like getting hit by a car lol and even if you do he s way too stong he ll break out of any hold\lock you have on him i think..


I can tell you have never been in many fights or watch mma at all.

----------


## Player1

> Ronnie of today? Hips and all? Owned, bad.


Haha, I think he's declined in health a bit since this was posted... Who knows, maybe he'd fight better without the mass.

Wasn't he a cop? I wonder if he was able to run anyone down, the only time I saw him in uniform in that video was him eating a small family of chickens sweating like a pig in his car...

----------


## blake702

He'd be the "Light weight..." champion... lol no lol i doubt he wouldn't do well. But I'd pay a ton to see it =)
Yeah buddy!

----------


## blake702

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEp01vrt8bE mr utah vs a tiny Pedro Saure

----------

